# Anyone own Minn Kota PowerDrive V2?



## aeviaanah (Nov 23, 2011)

I have narrowed down my trolling motor search to this guy. Minn Kota PowerDrive V2 with foot control. Curious how its working for anyone that has it. I am looking at the 45lb thrust with 48in shaft. 

Pros and Cons?


----------



## LonLB (Nov 24, 2011)

I've only ever owned Powerdrive motors. I had a V2 but traded it away this week, and that was before I ever used it.

It's advantages. Lighter, and MUCH smaller mounting area compared to scissor mounted trolling motors. Because it is an electric motor, you can bring the pedal anywhere in the boat. Stand in the back, and control the front motor if you want.

It's also upgradeable with Co-pilot, or I-pilot.

They are much harder to stow and deploy. The scissor mount motors are a piece of cake. Grab the rope, pull out and up.
Also, some really hate the Powerdrive pedal. I have used both, and don't have any problems with either one.

The powerdrive you tilt your foot left or right to go left or right, the cable motors you push forward/back for left/right. The reaction to steering inputs with a cable motor are instant, with a powerdrive you have to wait for the electric steering to turn the motor.


The V2's seem to have an unreliable pedal, but otherwise, like all other Powerdrive motors are pretty rock solid reliable.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 24, 2011)

LonLB said:


> I've only ever owned Powerdrive motors. I had a V2 but traded it away this week, and that was before I ever used it.
> 
> It's advantages. Lighter, and MUCH smaller mounting area compared to scissor mounted trolling motors. Because it is an electric motor, you can bring the pedal anywhere in the boat. Stand in the back, and control the front motor if you want.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the detailed reply. What are we talking with the delay of steering with the powerdrive? Have you had any problems with your powerdrive pedal?


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 24, 2011)

When I got my boat this spring it come with Power Drive 2 trollling motor. I had to replace my foot pedal in first month ot was used.
I did not like how slow response was in steering with Power drive. I do mostly casting, had a cable drive on my last boat and loved it. I took power d2 off, got a Minn Kota Maxxum and love it!! So much more boat control.

I feel electric drive steering motors work great for trolling around, dragging spinners or plugs around lake. But for casting baits to shore & working any in any kind a heavier wind the cable is unbeatable and lot less frustrating.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 24, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> When I got my boat this spring it come with Power Drive 2 trollling motor. I had to replace my foot pedal in first month ot was used.
> I did not like how slow response was in steering with Power drive. I do mostly casting, had a cable drive on my last boat and loved it. I took power d2 off, got a Minn Kota Maxxum and love it!! So much more boat control.
> 
> I feel electric drive steering motors work great for trolling around, dragging spinners or plugs around lake. But for casting baits to shore & working any in any kind a heavier wind the cable is in beatable and lot less frustrating.




It just depends on what you are used to. I only cast for bass and Musky, and the powerdrives I've had worked great.
They actually are better in the wind, because they stay pointed where you point them. Where as the cable motors require constant attention.
(there is a fix for the torque steering-and wind steer you get with a cable motor though)

From what I understand, the wireless pedal is much more trouble free, and the co-pilot with hand held remote is trouble free as well.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 24, 2011)

[/quote]
Thankyou for the detailed reply. What are we talking with the delay of steering with the powerdrive? Have you had any problems with your powerdrive pedal?[/quote]



I never even used my V2. Previously I have used the original powerdrive with ZERO problems. Some for years.

The delay is just because it is electric steering. How long it takes to steer is a matter of how long the steering motor takes to turn the motor.

With a cable motor, how long it takes to steer is how long it takes to move your foot forward or back.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 24, 2011)

For position and control speed, cable steer is best. If you don't want to be tied to the bow, a power drive model provides freedom. The auto-pilot option for power drives helps with wind/current control.


----------

